# 9 weeks - discharged from IVF clinic, no appointment with midwife



## **Lisa** (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi i am 9 weeks pg with twins and i know i am probably panicking over nothing, but i got discharged from IVF clinic 3 weeks ago at 6 weeks.

Since then i have been to see the doc, who said the midwife will call me in a few days well that was about 2 weeks ago, i called the docs back and the receptionist said it doesnt work like that, the midwife usually calls you within 2 weeks, then makes an appointment for the next 2 weeks. Is this normal, asi have still not heard anytihng?

I have been having terrible cramps and had the runs for about 2 weeks now....just wondered if i will get seen soon, as i feel abit in limbo?  

I am also going to bed striaght from work at 5.30 and staying there til the following morning...people keep saying i need iron tables but dont want to take anything that isnt recommended by a specialist.

Should i ring the docs back or wait a bit longer?

Many thanks LISA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Usually you would hear from your midwife at about 11 weeks, they would come and book you and then you would get a letter about a scan, so don't worry about not hearing anything yet.

You could do with seeing your gp though about these cramps and diarrhoea, as they have been going on for a long time now.  Make sure you are keeping your fluid levels up.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

